# Anyone know?



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

I just got this little guy. He is smaller than my adult Pygmy, but I would like to know his breed. Woman I got him from did not know. He is a year old and a mini wether.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Probably a nigerian dwarf mix.


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you, I was thinking nigerian dwarf. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep looks nigie : ) handsome boy


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you-


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks like a nigerian dwarf


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Sure is cute!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

